# Who's who in TTF today?



## Elbereth (Nov 21, 2005)

I haven't been on this forum in a while...so I am a bit out of touch on who is still here. So I ask...Who's who in TTF today?

Who is the most active?

Who is the biggest Tolkien fanatic?

Who is the most rebelious?

Who is the most popular?

So much has probably changed, from new people coming in, new management of the forum, new conflicts....

Someone fill me in....


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm the most popular.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 22, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> I'm the most popular.


Oh are you now?  hehe 

'Active'? In what way? Fastest poster? Most posts in a given time? In a particular area? If it's RPGs I'm afraid it might be Daranavo and I. We seem to have found a nitch with writing and our style interests are not too different... some of the time anyway.  

hmmm... As for the rest... I don't rightly know at this time... Maybe I'll get back to you... Maybe.


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 22, 2005)

I think that the biggest Tolkien fanatic would still have to be Walter.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 22, 2005)

You know, I keep hearing that name Hammerhead or something...Who is that? Is he a member here?  *snickers*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 22, 2005)

I vote Ara for "Most frequent avatar changer".

And..*raises hand* Unless I'm terribly mistaken, I believe I won in the "Most Evil non-Mod contest"...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 22, 2005)

And along that line, B. Want me to 'change' an avatar for ya? Friends only and by invitation or request. I've found that I like to play with pics now that I know what I'm doing. I could make something from almost any pic you can send me. Almost...  

 So? *runs off to play with pics... after getting back from work anyway...*


----------



## Turin (Nov 25, 2005)

Because of my absense I don't think I'm eligible for any of those positions. Unfortunately, I haven't been around enough to nominate anyone either.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 26, 2005)

I'll be dead the day I see the title in the hands of the race of men or dwarves
!!!!!!!

Erestor Arcamen
Elven Lord of Somewhere


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 26, 2005)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I'll be dead the day I see the title in the hands of the race of men or dwarves


*Kills Erestor, caresses title lovingly*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 26, 2005)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I'll be dead the day I see the title in the hands of the race of men or dwarves
> !!!!!!!
> 
> Erestor Arcamen
> Elven Lord of Somewhere



Title? Wot title, love?

*Pokes Hammersmith in the eyes, snatches the title, and runs away. Climbs a tree*


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 26, 2005)

Who is the most active?
Depends on the section. . .everyone has their spurts. I'm not sure if anyone around still has a steady enough spurt to make this title go.

Who is the biggest Tolkien fanatic?
I want to say Gothmog. He's steady.

Who is the most rebelious?
Ingwe, maybe. . .or Thorondor. . .

Who is the most popular?
Hammy!
No, really, he is just one of MY evil underlings in my evil cult of Elgeeness and he knows it.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 26, 2005)

Who is the most rebelious?
Ingwe, maybe. . .or Thorondor. . .

I am curious in what sense you said that.. and why. I really am


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 26, 2005)

Let's just say you know what you want and aren't afraid to step on toes, pull strings, or make a noise to get it, even if it goes against the grain or current authority.
Same with Ingwe, basically.


----------



## Ingwë (Nov 26, 2005)

Hello, guys  
How are you? 




Elgee said:


> Who is the most rebelious?
> Ingwe, maybe. . .or Thorondor. . .


Am I rebelious? Ah, yeah, I am. I want to be the most active but I just don't have enough time. I am playing Warcraft and listening to music with my friends in Internet club. I cannot do that at home because my evil parents are there. I don't have enough time to have fun; that's why I don't visit TTF everyday  However, I do have enough time to be evil in my school  

Proceeding...

Who is the most active?
Hm... Maybe Thorondor_

Who is the biggest Tolkien fanatic?
Fanatic.... I have used this word in Bulgarian TF. Fanatic is not the word for that. As far as I remember it reffers mainly to religion - religious fanatics  I think that right word is _Tolkien fan. _Well, we are all Tolkien fans. Greenwood, Thor, Baragund, Ithy, Gothmog, Walter, Thol, Aule... Me  

Who is the most popular?
I would say Blackstar

I glad to see TTF veteran here  

Edit: *Buolevard of Broken Dreams* for you


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 26, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> Who is the most popular?
> I would say Blackstar



Woo! Thanks Ingwe!  *pets title and sniggers*


----------



## Elbereth (Nov 28, 2005)

Cool...now that I kinda know who's who nowadays I won't feel completely lost...and I will also know who I can pick on...*evil grin* hehehe  

Seriously though...I would love to try to get some community building threads back up on TTF if I can manage to make some time for it...that is if you guys are game. And don't worry all you Tolkien purist out there...I would of course try to make it "Tolkien related" if I must. 

I miss the insanity of this place...so I think I may try to pop in a little more. We'll see....I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 28, 2005)

Elbereth said:


> I miss the insanity of this place...


Never repeat that aloud. 
We'll have Blackstar eating pinecones again before you can say Jack Robinson


----------



## Elbereth (Nov 28, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Never repeat that aloud.
> We'll have Blackstar eating pinecones again before you can say Jack Robinson



Funny....as disturbing as that sounds....I think I might want to see that. I think it would be amusing. Like watching a seal being eaten on the discovery channel.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 28, 2005)

or of the race of men being destroyed by the trees of Fanghorn! muahahahaha


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 28, 2005)

Ha, you're too late Smith of Hammers! I heard that, I heard that!
*jumps out of her tree and runs around, throwing dead leaves on people*

Don't believe him, Elbereth! I don't eat pinecones! I force-feed them to _other_ people!


----------



## spirit (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks like I need me a title!!


----------



## ingolmo (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd nominate, if not award myself for the Most Rebelious Award. 

Thorondor would be the most active.

And everyone here are Tolkienomaniacs, otherwise they wouldn't be here.

Most popular would be... I'm not going to say Blackstar, I'm not going to say Blackstar, I'm not going to say Blackstar. 

Even though she is the most evil.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 20, 2006)

> Most popular would be... I'm not going to say Blackstar, I'm not going to say Blackstar, I'm not going to say Blackstar.
> 
> Even though she is the most evil.



Well of _course_ I am!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 20, 2006)

I am the weirdest! Hah-ha, no one is more strange than I! There is 50 of me and I have 20 names! Beat that.

PS: I'm serious


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd have to say I'm the person with the hardest name to spell but as for most popular I find it hard not to say Blackstar

P.S. NR, you are the wierdest and I know that personally


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm going to nominate myself as the most silent. I'm always on here....always reading everything that is going on, but generally not posting much...I suppose I just keep to myself, as has always (seemingly) been my tendency over the years (makes me sound old, ugh). Anyway....I must say I rather enjoy reading what everyone writes now in this thread and wondering whether or not half of them will still be around in a year or so....I've watched several new members go into long spurts of activity and then disappear rather suddenly, but I hope that doesn't happen with this current group.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 21, 2006)

I doubt it. This is my home away from home while at home. My world. My favourite place. My Valinor.


----------



## Beleg (Jan 27, 2006)

And I, Maeglin, watch *YOU!*


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 2, 2006)

haha, creepy..........


----------



## Wraithguard (Feb 25, 2006)

I nominate myself for most suspenseful. You never know when one day I might come back and join you. However I am in need of a new avatar...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 25, 2006)

All I can say is that you'd better stay this time, Rai. I've missed you!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 26, 2006)

Elbereth said:


> ...Who's who in TTF today?
> 
> Who is the most active?
> 
> ...



ME, on all counts. Allus has been, allus will be. 

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 26, 2006)

He's also the most modest, but don't tell.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 27, 2006)

e.Blackstar said:


> He's also the most modest, but don't tell.



Truthfulness in self-revelation coupled with modesty has always been one of my most saving graces! 

Barley


----------



## Uminya (Feb 27, 2006)

I nominate Barley. For President. Of...Teeteeffham.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 27, 2006)

Ciryaher said:


> I nominate Barley. For President. Of...Teeteeffham.



Good lord, that's far too much power! I'll settle for being the King of Disneyland. 

Barley


----------



## Elbereth (Feb 27, 2006)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Good lord, that's far too much power! I'll settle for being the King of Disneyland.
> 
> Barley




I don't know about that Butterbur (can I call you Butterbur...no one else does)...Disneyland is a very large land...thosands....upon thosands visit every year. And then of course you would have to fight Mickey for the throne (and he may not look it...but he's big...one swipe from an ear and you could be a goner)...and then have to put up with obnoxious characters like Tiger and Donald Duck. And the screaming, whining, bratty children...oh the horror! How could you subject yourself to such a fate. I tell you...take Cir's advice....TeeTeehffam would be a cake job in comparison.


----------



## Uminya (Feb 28, 2006)

Well you've simply got to have minions, too. Do you have minions, Barley?

If you need a First Minister, well, I can be the Eto Demerzel to your Cleon I *shifty look*

Oh, who's who....um....I don't know anyone anymore. But I would say that Barley is definitely the forum rebel. Clinging to his outdated and highly speculative Anti-Purism. It's devilry, I'll warrant, and make no mistake! *shakes finger as a warning*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 28, 2006)

I could be your Viceroy if you want.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 28, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> I could be your Viceroy if you want.



Sure you can call me Butterbur!

And sure, NR, you're my Viceroy! As for the rest, as King, I'd be above the fray of brats, long lines, etc. I could go where I want, do what I want at any time that I want. As for minions, I've plenty of minions! They're the _zhlubs_ that go around sweeping the streets, cleaning the public lavatories, settling disuputes, doing the repairs, and all the rest of that crapola. No wonder the employees call the place _Mauschwitz!_

_(Good God, what have we come to? All of us here are capable of high, deep and worthy stimulating conversation, and look at us!)_   

Barley


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 28, 2006)

What can you say? I don't know, but it better be something good.


----------



## Arvedui (Mar 13, 2006)

I will raise an army against you, Barley. 

We need democracy, not a self-elected ruler. Power to the people!!!!

Vive la revolution!!!! 

(Just call me Che...) Arv-Che-dui.


----------



## Dragonblade (Apr 2, 2006)

Ugh, I know what you mean, I haven't been here for about 2 years and Korhall got me to come back and holy hell, I know NOTHING! All the regulars I got used to seeing aren't around.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 2, 2006)

Well these days, I'm one of the regulars, and I was reading your stuff in the Fat Balrog (parts anyway), and hopefully you'll join some RPG's.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 3, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> ...hopefully you'll join some RPG's.


*pricks up ears* oh yes. Yes indeed. You'd be more then welcome as far as I might say. You only need remember (as it's been pointed out before (dose it still effect in the RPs? (I would think so))) the PG-13 limit they like us to keep to and under. 


*looks around and wonders what she just walked into* 

um... *raises hand cautiously* Most craziest little cat loving part elf girl around? *jerks hand back down and hides*


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 21, 2006)

Dang I remember when I couldn't get enough Tolkien...now I couldn't tell you the difference between the Noldor and the Wood Elves...trying to play professional American football sure can deplete your Tolkien passion  ....hope everyones doing well o and my vote for most knowledgeable would have to be Maedhros (gotta keep it in the cursed family)


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 21, 2006)

you're trying to play pro?! where are you gonna be going to to college?


----------



## baragund (Apr 21, 2006)

Feanorian!! Long time no see! (so to speak) 

Let a couple of years go by and then read Tolkien again. I guarantee you will get a different impression of it.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey baragund I remember when we were noobs and the whole Guild of Scholars buisness....ahh good times. I'll have to explore Tolkien more in the future when I have a little more time. 



> you're trying to play pro?! where are you gonna be going to to college?



Not sure quite yet but wherever it is I'll be starting in January of 2007. Most likely I'm gonna be going to University of Maryland but I'm also considering University of Virginia, Boston College and Rutgers....its hard work but very fun


----------



## Arvedui (Apr 26, 2006)

Wherever you are going, Feanorian, I hope that you will make it.
And I hope that will will find time to pop in every now and then. It is good to "see" you again.


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 25, 2006)

I nominate myself for the most evilest.


MWAHAHAHA



And I nominate myself for the least original RPG Character ever.

HAHA

Did I forget to mention I'm always visiting this forum. Even in India. But that's because I leave the browser on when I'm not on the internet.
So I nominate myself for most often on the internet. Although, to tell the truth, I'm not.


----------

